# Waterproof connectors?



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

So I'm going to start building fiberglass speaker boxes in a few weeks and I was trying to think of a better way to run the wires out of the boxes. When I built a audiopipe I jst drilled a hole and siliconed the crap out of it. But I'm wanting to use some kind of waterproof connectors that would just plug in and make it easy to take the boxes off without having to pull all the wires off the bike. Any ideas???


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

idk of anything, but if you figure something out, let me be the first to know!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can find watertight connectors, like butt connectors and splice connectors but, nothing so far that you can plug and unplug that is water tight.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

FOUND! But they are EXPENSIVE!

http://www.electronicplus.com/content/ProductPage.asp?maincat=wc&subcat=wma


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

this would work... i mean i use it on my fan and that wire is constantly underwater... you could most likely just glass one end into the box and it will be a true plug and play deal.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah thought of that, a little dieelectric grease on there would keep the moisture out...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I found a site that had a bunch of different connectors but can't remember it now. Ill look and see if I can find it on my home computer


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use the 4 way flat trailer plug 2 to the positive and 2 to the negative tie a knot inside the box so you don't pull it apart from the radio or amp wires, then zip tie the other side of the 4 way to one snorkel tube easy to take off and put on works great.


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input, i was wondering if my post made sense or not.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> this would work... i mean i use it on my fan and that wire is constantly underwater... you could most likely just glass one end into the box and it will be a true plug and play deal.


hmm... now that i think of it i might do these connectors. then i can unplug my tubes and plug in my sprayer tank and not have to run the stupid alligator clips under my seat.


----------



## chief_22006 (Feb 14, 2010)

You dont already have one of these connections under your seat?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

no mine didnt come prewired for a winch or anything like that.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> this would work... i mean i use it on my fan and that wire is constantly underwater... you could most likely just glass one end into the box and it will be a true plug and play deal.


this plugs work great! we use them on our umbilical cord when we dive on helmet and they stay in salt water with no problem. jus hang a pig tail out ur box so it will have a small flexible connector hanging out


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

u can also use this and cut the speakers off. its the comm system that our helmets use and they are indestrustable and waterproof. they mount to a fiberglass helmet so it should work great


----------

